# Walking dead and at what point to you pull the plug? SPOILER ALERT



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

So I watched that episode of Walking Dead last night. I have never watched the first one until this one. Cool, very adult oriented show. BUT......If I had absolutely nothing to do but see little girls kill little girls, plunge knives into little girls heads, perpetually scrounge for supplies, kill my friends so a disease wouldn't get me and take care of someone Else's baby I think I'd have to throw in the towel. At what point do you say that by seeing this through to the endgame the only spoils of my victory is more of the same?


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the writing is slipping a bit. Why would 2 adults leave the 2 girls unattended with the baby? I would not have.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

IMO what I would do would 1) Instead of hanging around somewhere in the South, I would head to where at least in the Winter it gets well below freezing. It just seems to me that if zombies have liquid in their bodies, then they can be frozen solid, and if frozen solid they just might die permanently from it. If nothing else, at least during the cold months they wouldn't be a problem. Also during their periods of being frozen you from the aspect of being attacked from zombies you can forage safely, and during those months you can eliminate them from a small town. 

2) I would go somewhere with a very low population density. The Dakotas, Montana (HELLO Rancher), Wyoming, the Yukon, parts of Canada, and of course Alaska. Finding an island off the coast of Alaska sounds particularly attractive. I would much rather have to deal with bears then with zombies or other people intent on stealing your supplies or taking over your shelter. 

3) I would fabricate something similar to a castle or the old forts that were built in the U.S.. It wouldn't have to be huge, just something that would make it impossible or at least very difficult for a zombie to get into your shelter. No windows or doors on the ground floor. Access to the building is up a ladder. Something similar on a much smaller scale to the Prison where they stayed for a while. Every bed room would have a lock on the inside and would be locked every night when people went to sleep so that if someone "changed" during the night they wouldn't be able to attack anyone else. 

4) How long would I try to hang on? Until the bitter end. There is always the hope that the zombie virus would die out or a vaccine might be discovered. The closest thing that a situation similar a zombie apocalypse that I can think of is the Black plague that happened in the middle ages. Although I am sure that there were many cases of suicide during that period, people survived and hung on through it. 

5) As an after thought I want to add that I too watch the Walking Dead, but more to see the personal interactions and the different factions and bands that you see appear. Although obviously if the SHTF it won't be from shambling zombies roaming the land, I think that if it does happen, have a bunch of zombies appear is the "best" situation. I would not allot of guilt killing a zombie that was trying to eat me, I could rationalize to myself that they were no longer human, and that there were not be any remnant of their previous personality.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

the zombies I know are well trained, well suplied and has no problems eating you up... they have better guns and unlimited supply of ammo, fuel and just about everything they need to make us all extinct. they wear nice uniforms and some of them wear shiny metals on their chest called "badge".

The walking dead zombies are a joke, they would be very easy to deal with. but the ones I know, they are hard to deal with. you might as well call them super zombies...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've seen these "zombies" in nearly every major, and even medium sized city in this great country. Notsoyoung is correct, they seems to be less of them in Wyoming, Montana, Idaho and the Dakota's. But just going North will not do it. I've seen them in great numbers in Detroit, Cleveland, Minneapolis, Boston, Denver, St. Louis, Baltimore, Dallas and Atlanta. Orlando, New Orleans, Kansas City, Sacramento and Des Moines. The list goes on and on... 

I have traveled quite extensively and my experience proves that in large cities they seem to be attracted to streets with names like MLK Blvd. Not a scientific analysis just one humble man's experience.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Walmart is full of slack jaw zombie tards. Walk down a grocery store isle and you can see more than you can count on all your fingers and toes. 
Most people these days are so unaware, so unawake, just sedated, it is sick. So many people you look at you can see they aren't even sure
what they are doing or why they are doing it.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

There is this stuff called "Meth" that turns people into zombies. Watch out for it. It is very bad .


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> So I watched that episode of Walking Dead last night. I have never watched the first one until this one. Cool, very adult oriented show. BUT......If I had absolutely nothing to do but see little girls kill little girls, plunge knives into little girls heads, perpetually scrounge for supplies, kill my friends so a disease wouldn't get me and take care of someone Else's baby I think I'd have to throw in the towel. At what point do you say that by seeing this through to the endgame the only spoils of my victory is more of the same?


You honestly picked the wrong episode to start watching. I have seen a bunch of people complaining about this episode.

Forget prepping, we are all going to die anyways we should just kill ourselves now.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome episode.

What would you do? It's impossible to say; damned if I'd want to have to be in that position.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

prepperlite is correct, that was a terrible first episode to start watching the show.but like all good shows after a few seasons it starts getting truly unbelivable. i guess the writers run out of ideas.i was a bit taken back by last nights episode myself, after watching it my first thought was well i guess this show is going the way Dexter went out. i Was so let down by how dexter got in the last few seasons i just quit watching it. hopefully WD dont get that bad.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I actually liked the episode. It shows that some people might not be able to take it in a shtf situation and you might actually have to do bad shit to survive. The girl was screwed up in the head and there are no mental hospitals there so you do what you have to. Just my opinion though!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> So I watched that episode of Walking Dead last night. I have never watched the first one until this one. Cool, very adult oriented show. BUT......If I had absolutely nothing to do but see little girls kill little girls, plunge knives into little girls heads, perpetually scrounge for supplies, kill my friends so a disease wouldn't get me and take care of someone Else's baby I think I'd have to throw in the towel. At what point do you say that by seeing this through to the endgame the only spoils of my victory is more of the same?


CSI-Tech,
I really would suggest that you check out The Walking Dead from the start. NetFlix or something like that. In my opinion, it will help you understand future episodes. I think you'll like it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

the walking dead, has a lot going for it (I only have access to seasons 1-3) but has a lot against it, might as well pull out a notebook and write up a list of what not to do!!

but to go through with what I have seen on the show, and how close it could be in rl 

s1 set up a campsite, no defenses, no real look outs and oh wow the campsite is over run

s2 set up on a working farm, grate.. everything almost perfect except... the drama with the land owner, of no real defenses and no look outs, and surprise surprise the site is over run

s3 the jail, starving and desperate, the jail becomes a choice location, possible food and "well defended" except half the facility has collapsed, and there is a neighbor that's got more screws loose than a Chevy (  ) so they have a semi safe location, yet the neighbor decides to attack, wipe out a lot of good defenses and raises hell...

I know s4 is a sickness and more drama, still in a damaged jail... anything else anyone wants to add??


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> Walmart is full of slack jaw zombie tards. Walk down a grocery store isle and you can see more than you can count on all your fingers and toes.
> Most people these days are so unaware, so unawake, just sedated, it is sick. So many people you look at you can see they aren't even sure
> what they are doing or why they are doing it.










My kids ask if we can go to the zoo, We go to walmart!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> the walking dead, has a lot going for it (I only have access to seasons 1-3) but has a lot against it, might as well pull out a notebook and write up a list of what not to do!!
> 
> but to go through with what I have seen on the show, and how close it could be in rl
> 
> ...


Check out Free Movies Online - Watch Free Movies - Watch Full Movies Online - Download Movies For Free and tvids.net You can get all the seasons for free. You might get a popup when you search or play video sometimes, just X out and go to the video.. I have been watchin Walking Dead on watch32 for a while and just found tvids.net for Justified. It is up to date wit this season as well..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is the link to season 4 Watch The Walking Dead: Season 4 Online | Watch Full The Walking Dead: Season 4 (2013) Online For Free


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yea I normally get location issues (ip addy) 

i can wait till it's released on DVD, a long wait but worth it  (it's a show me and mrs me sit down and enjoy like a marathon, and discuss points of the show)


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Got to see it from the beginning ...it's a long dark road and it's getting darker but there is light . We become our own enemy then there are the Zombies to deal with . Very interesting seeing in the bitter end what diff people do . The survivors do what is needed , the unprepared Die . Some go crazy, some just numb to life after years of running . Very interesting from a psychology standpoint .


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Though this season seemed a little off I still like the show and Ill keep watching it..I blame it on the writers hopefully next season will pick up..I think they change writers and producers each season.. So Ill keep watching and be a supporting fan!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

This weeks episode actually reflects the comic series, with the exception it was two young brothers rather than sisters. Another difference is that it was Carl who put down the psycho. The team that was on their way to Washington with a possible cure should play big next season. Can't wait.

This week was a rough one, no doubt about it.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Some people get ansy when it moves slow. I like it, because it develops characters and that's why I follow certain stories. Special effects are very low on my list of requirements.

Some people get lost when it moves to fast. I like it, because not everything waits for you to introduce yourself before it happens in reality either.

The show is base on a graphic novel that spans a long period of time. You have to be ready for the long haul, and okay with it going slow some times, and fast at others.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am going to get NetFlix in a week or two. WD is top of the list. I never saw Breaking Bad either.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I am going to get NetFlix in a week or two. WD is top of the list. I never saw Breaking Bad either.


Breaking Bad was one of the if not the best TV shows to come out in a long long time!! Also recommend Vikings to!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Breaking Bad was one of the if not the best TV shows to come out in a long long time!! Also recommend Vikings to!!


Vikings is coming to one of my tv networks at the end of the month, and looks like my kinda show

back onto walking dead, there was a UK tv show a few years ago broadcasted down here (same genre), but based around the big brother house, i bet someone here knows what it's called?!


----------

